# My dog ate my grip...



## JustJazzie (Dec 23, 2013)

My hand grip fell off my camera and I was waiting for new tape to come in. Don't ask me how she got it, between the 5 year old and the two year old nothing stays where I put it, but my puppy chewed it up. I'm having trouble finding one online. I haven't called sony yet, but thought maybe someone on here knew where to find one!

It's for the NEX7.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you by chance have a local camera shop near by? Other than going to sony directly, I don't know where to find one online.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 23, 2013)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Do you by chance have a local camera shop near by? Other than going to sony directly, I don't know where to find one online.



I wish I did! We live an hour from and actual town, and I honestly think all the camera stores there went out of business.


----------



## radco (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you try E bay or Amazon?
Found these on E Bay not sure if it is what you are looking for but a start! I am a noob so I may have the terms mixed up 
sony nex grip | eBay

Sony NEX-7 Hand Grip


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 23, 2013)

radco said:


> Did you try E bay or Amazon? Found these on E Bay not sure if   it is what you are looking for but a start! I am a noob so  I may have the terms mixed up    sony nex grip | eBay



Thanks for trying! What you linked to is a battery grip, what I'm looking for is the rubber had grip that is actually part of the (all) cameras.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 23, 2013)

I think you might have to send that in to get it fixed. I dont think they sell those type of parts on the consumer market. I would look for a shop that is a licensed by sony for repairs.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 23, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> My hand grip fell off my camera and I was waiting for new tape to come in. Don't ask me how she got it, between the 5 year old and the two year old nothing stays where I put it, but my puppy chewed it up. I'm having trouble finding one online. I haven't called sony yet, but thought maybe someone on here knew where to find one!
> 
> It's for the NEX7.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Problem is the NEX7 is new enough that there really aren't a lot of places out there selling parts for it just yet, I got the following list of authorized parts resellers from Sony, you can try these folks and see if one of them might have what your looking for:



Andrews Electronics Inc. 
1-800-289-0300
www.andrewselectronics.com
Encompass Parts
1-800-638-3328
www.encompassparts.com
Fox International
1-800-321-6993
www.fox-international.com
Union Electronics
1-800-648-6657
www.ued.net


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 23, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Problem is the NEX7 is new enough that there really aren't a lot of places out there selling parts for it just yet, I got the following list of authorized parts resellers from Sony, you can try these folks and see if one of them might have what your looking for:   [*]Andrews Electronics Inc. 1-800-289-0300 www.andrewselectronics.com [*]Encompass Parts 1-800-638-3328 www.encompassparts.com [*]Fox International 1-800-321-6993 www.fox-international.com [*]Union Electronics 1-800-648-6657 www.ued.net



Thanks! I'll give them all a call after Christmas.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 23, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is the NEX7 is new enough that there really aren't a lot of places out there selling parts for it just yet, I got the following list of authorized parts resellers from Sony, you can try these folks and see if one of them might have what your looking for:
> ...



Hopefully one of them will have it, if not they might know where to get one from.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you tried: https://www.servicesplus.sel.sony.com/sony-parts.aspx


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 25, 2013)

This thread made me laugh. Sorry, and good luck finding the part. I'm more glad I don't have a dog now.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2013)

Let me guess--your homework was rolled up and stuffed into the grip, right???


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 26, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Have you tried: https://www.servicesplus.sel.sony.com/sony-parts.aspx


It didn't show up in a search. I'll call next week though when everyone has recovered from the holidays!



minicoop1985 said:


> This thread made me laugh. Sorry, and good luck finding the part. I'm more glad I don't have a dog now.



Haha! I always said I didn't want a dog since they were too much trouble, she's grown on me though! ;-)



Derrel said:


> Let me guess--your homework was rolled up and stuffed into the grip, right???



:giggle:


----------

